# New Snake Species



## Jackrabbit (May 17, 2011)

Enjoy.

Creepy Robot Snake - Jokeroo


----------



## LizardLady (May 17, 2011)

Hehehe, I'll bet he's easy to feed!


----------



## marteed (May 17, 2011)

Thats cool, I want one, lol. Real thing is better though!


----------



## cadwallader (May 17, 2011)

that is awesome i would buy that just to scary my mate... hahaha


----------



## Fantazmic (May 17, 2011)

pretty amazing...the movement is almost perfect


----------

